# Demasoni



## Knockabout (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone have a line on where I can pick up demasoni at a decent price in the GTA / Mississauga area?

Thanks


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

how many and what sizes are you looking for?


----------



## Knockabout (Nov 10, 2011)

looking for about a dozen. 

Size...anywhere between and 1 - 2.5 inches


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I know mike at Finatics Aquarium has some in. Big Al's would as well. 

I have some fry growing out, but they are still far too small. only around 1/2". I've been tempted to part with one of my juvie groups, which range from 1.5-2.5", but I'm not sure yet. redoing some of my tanks. 

I'd give Mike a call and see what he has. I was there on the weekend and saw a tank full of them.


----------



## Knockabout (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks!!

If you decide to part with any that you're growing out let me know. I'm trying to rebuild my group.


----------



## canliq (Oct 16, 2011)

Please let me know too, because I want make my own group too, where right now I have 5 male and only 2 female.
If you decide to sell it, please PM me.
Thanks


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Please pm me the price for the juvie group, or around how much you want 
Also I would like to buy some(15-20) of the small fry you said you have so again please pm me


----------

